# Question about electrifying my lgb switches without track power



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Just wondering. I am ok with doing a custom, so I can make a kind of yard switch board on a piece of ply wood.
All I need is a parts list, and a diagram if you guys have them!

Thanks alot
Alex


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Follow the links.

George Schreyer's Turn-Out Tips

George Schreyer's Interlocking Turn-Out Control


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm confused... I think what is asked is " electrifying my lgb switches without track power" 

Does this mean you want to use the electric motor in an LGB switch but you don't run track power? 

Can you explain? 

Or are you talking about "operating LGB switches" with no electrical power? (manually)? 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks to me like he wants to have a switch board to control his switches (remotely). 
Say a dispatcher's board with toggle switches to throw 'em and route his train. 
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You can do it with a 20-24 AC volt power source and one of the yellow LGB switch controls. Back when I had powered switches I got a 24volt transformer for controlling a lawn sprinkler. It seemed to work better than the AC tap on my power supply. Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Seems to me that he wants to run battery or steam power but have his turnouts electrified/automated.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"yard switch board on a piece of plywood" 

Awkward English for a control panel? 

a line for track and toggle switches for control of his Yard leads. ... A central control panel type Dispatchers Board for remote control not using track power. 

His moniker states he's addicted to LGB, doesn't sound like batteries or steam to me. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll wait for clarification. The title seems to not make a lot of sense to me, as in my mind track power has nothing to do with wanting to "electrify" switches. 

The yard switch board means the same to me as it does to you John. 

If I was running battery power, I would most likely not want to run wires to the turnouts... one of the advantages in battery power is the absence of track wiring, but I'd want remote control still... well maybe... maybe I would have a NG layout with walkaround and do it all manually... that might be fun too. 

Greg


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry for stupid wording, ive been snowed in, and have been out of the train lingo.
Thanks for the replies!

I am wanting to do battery power, and would like to have a control panel(thank you totalwrecker!) I am reletively new to g scale, and wasnt sure how the switch worked...







. I would like to have a totally automatic(electric switches) layout, which is why i am asking. I will follow the links toddalin gave me( thanks! ) and if anyone has any other recommendations that would improve it, i would greatly appreciate it.


thanks
Alex


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Also, does anyone have any experience with revolution switch control? I have revolution, and i think it would be cooler to have a control panel, but if anyone has any experience with rev, i would appreciate feedback!
thanks'
alex


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since the revolution is wireless, will you put batteries and a receiver out near the switches, or will you run wires back to your control panel. 

You also mentioned an automated system, something like this needs a computer interface which the Revo doesn't have, or you can use "relay logic", hardwiring the logic into the wiring of the relays. 

It really depends on what you want. There are endless possibilities, but other than simple remote control, the Revo falls short. 

Greg


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

AS I am switching to battery power and wish to eliminate track power, I purchased a Harbor freight solar trickle charger for $12.00 on sale. I mounted this to a 6' pole and connected to a cheap motorcycle 12v battery hidden in my freight house. I then wired this to the Rev controllers and switches. Worked great except very confusing for control with 11switches, electric decouplers (in house design) and multiple trains to control. I built a control panel with mechanical switches at positions with on traced track layout. It is much easier as I can visualize what switch to use and use the Rev to control the trains.


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, soun like a good idea, how easy is it to control the revo switches?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

google this: "aristo revolution switch machine controller" 

you will find a series of youtube videos by Dave Bodnar on the product. I think this is the best explanation and will get you started. 

Dave is also on this forum and gives presentations in behalf of Aristo on this subject. 

Greg


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you guys! Thanks greg for the great recommendation, I will look tonight!
Alex


----------

